# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نظرتون در مورد علوم ازمایشگاهی دامپزشکی چیه؟؟؟

## Dr.Naser

سلام به همگی
میخوام علوم ازمایشگاهی دامپزشکی دانشگاه ازاد ارومیه را بردارم.دوره ی کاردانی هستش.نظرتون در مورد این رشته و اینده ی بازار و کار چیه؟درسش چه فرقی با رشته ی دامپزشکی داره؟سخته؟شهریه اش چقدره؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید و راهنمایی ام بکنید.ممنون

----------


## mostafa.95

کسی اگه چیزی میدونه لطفا بگه

----------


## altenrate

*اووووف دامپزشکی خودش چ کوفتیه که علوم ازمایشگاهیش چی باشه ....

دادا الان علوم ازمایشگاهی انسان ها بازار کار نداره دیگه دام رو بیخیال.....

یکسال بشین سفت و سخت بخون*

----------


## mostafa.95

> *اووووف دامپزشکی خودش چ کوفتیه که علوم ازمایشگاهیش چی باشه ....
> 
> دادا الان علوم ازمایشگاهی انسان ها بازار کار نداره دیگه دام رو بیخیال.....
> 
> یکسال بشین سفت و سخت بخون*


ممنون داداش ولی من همینجوری پرسیدم.

----------


## artim

> سلام به همگی
> میخوام علوم ازمایشگاهی دامپزشکی دانشگاه ازاد ارومیه را بردارم.دوره ی کاردانی هستش.نظرتون در مورد این رشته و اینده ی بازار و کار چیه؟درسش چه فرقی با رشته ی دامپزشکی داره؟سخته؟شهریه اش چقدره؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید و راهنمایی ام بکنید.ممنون


فقط علاقه مهمه اگه داری بعدش نباید انتظار درامد انچنانی داشته باشی
اما با حیوانات باید رابطه خوبی داشته باشی

----------

